# For Sale



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

I continue to clean out my closet........

Redington Crosswater 6wt. 9' with bag,never used.

My Loss.......60.00 firm

Robin 

377-3871


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Is this just the Crosswater rod or the Crosswater combo??


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey,sorry it took so long to get back to you.

Just the rod.................

Robin


----------

